# Blender question to Soapers from India



## Soapprentice (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi guys,
 I am new to soapmaking and I have been looking for blenders. please suggest me a blender in India Which works well in soap making.


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2017)

This is the one I use, and I love it.

http://www.amazon.in/dp/B00P95EZPW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lsg (Jan 1, 2017)

You might try ebay.

http://www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_from...+blender.TRS0&_nkw=immersion+blender&_sacat=0


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 1, 2017)

Huh, Amazon has quite the selection in India - who knew?
http://www.amazon.in/Hand-Blenders/b?ie=UTF8&node=1380065031

My girlfriend in the UK swears by Ali Express, shipping takes forever but the prices are right.

Just remember that you want a stainless steel head, and its good if it has holes in the base and a wavy bottom edge to let the air out.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank u guys, another thing any specific recommendations with wattage?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 2, 2017)

It doesn't need to be overly powerful as it won't usually have to be cutting things up, more just mixing liquids together.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 2, 2017)

I think it's better to buy a good one once than many cheap ones. So check the reviews and buy the nicest one that your budget allows.
Another good place to look might be restaurant supply places.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 3, 2017)

Got it! Thanks a ton for taking time and replying


----------



## earlene (Jan 3, 2017)

Sometimes Thrift (second-hand) Stores have them, at least here in the US (I'm not sure if second-hand stores as big a thing where you live as they are here).  Trying out a used cheap second hand one might give you a better idea of what features you want when it's time to invest more money.

If it's a stick blender you want, the most important-to-me feature is that the blending arm be removable for easy cleaning.  A close second to that is that the blending arm be long for when I want to blend larger amount of oils.  No one wants to use a SB and have the motor part get into the soap, which can happen if the blending arm isn't long enough.


----------

